# DIY feeder station



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw that on ebay and seeing flakes flow all over surface of aquarium i made one. It consist of some hose, check valve (just to connect two ends) and vacum holder of aquarium cleaner (its now kinda too small for 430 litre)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, great idea. What are the costs to building one?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> Hmm, great idea. What are the costs to building one?


With that check valve its probably more expensive that buying one haha


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Ohh, then it may not be worth it; but hey, great idea though!


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> Ohh, then it may not be worth it; but hey, great idea though!


That check valve has no other function than connecting two ends of hose. I used that just because i always have some check valves extra. You can use anything that connects ends of hoses, but connection must be water tight because hose sinks with water in it


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I see, you have extras and you experimented with the tubing and valves. Gotta be tight in order for it to work or else it will sink, huh?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> I see, you have extras and you experimented with the tubing and valves. Gotta be tight in order for it to work or else it will sink, huh?


Yes , it will sink when filled with water. I have two types of hoses, one on the picture and clear one but both sink. A piece of drinking straw could be used to connect ends of hoses


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I made one of these with some airline tubing and a broken piece from an airstone (pretty much a connector now) it just floats along the surface and works like a charm.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work. Have been thinking of something similar, but hadn't quite come up with a solution...now I have one! 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

